# Weekend Cooking to Include King Mack and PSB!!!



## LarryWolfe (Feb 28, 2011)

Saturday night Cathryn and I did some Fresh King Mackeral Steaks and Mahogany Clams.  Steaks were marinated in Zesty Italian dressing, clams were simply steamed and dipped in butter and/or sriracha.
























Sunday we did some Pepper Stout Beef.  Started off with a 4.6lb chuck shoulder blade roast.





Seasoned with worcestershire, salt, pepper and granulated garlic.








Here we are after a couple hours.





Time for the pepper stout bath.











We're getting tender!





We're there!!





Italian bread topped with PSB and Provolone.





For some unknown reason, I felt it needed more peppers......I PAID FOR IT.


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything looks perfect! Are those peppers from a jar of Texas Pete Pepper Sauce? If so, I like them, too - spicy little devils.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 28, 2011)

Well fine job. That looks mighty tasty.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope you saved a few of those beers to drink!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 28, 2011)

Really nice Larry. Your pictures always look great. I think I might go for some Halibut instead of the Mac. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 28, 2011)

Only one thing I can do for this post is this


----------



## bknox (Mar 1, 2011)

Man Larry, that is excellent! I need to eat something now and nothing will be up to par.


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not a huge grilled fish fan but mackerel is one that I like. Phenomenal plate...

I am however a huge fan of PSB and you nailed it again...why wouldn't you though since you created it? Love that recipe!


----------



## TimBear (Mar 1, 2011)

Larry,
That is a fine looking meal!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2011)

that mackeral looks freaking great


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not much of a grilled fish fan but it sure looks great. That sandwich looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Griff (Mar 3, 2011)

What the Cap'n said about the fish.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> What the Cap'n said about the fish.



Funny about the King Mackeral......I grew up in NC catching them and love them anyway you cook them.  I asked the guy at Harris Teeter if he had any frozen in cryo......he said they came in fresh and nobody around here knows what they are......wish I had bought more but Scotty keeps a tight hand on the billfold.......


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2011)

I think down at Corpus we had Spainish Mackerals. I guess cuz it closer to Spain or boys town etc. I tried making Salmon patties out of Jack Mackeral a few times. Its a lot cheaper but not as tasty as salmon. Now where Jack hails from I aint sure. China most likely.


----------



## Griff (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of a king mackeral my wife caught when we were in New Zealand.  I got skunked.

[attachment=0:3iyoitfh]kingmac.JPG[/attachment:3iyoitfh]


----------



## Crabnbass (Mar 3, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of a king mackeral my wife caught when we were in New Zealand.  I got skunked.
> 
> [attachment=0:2yzyp8gw]kingmac.JPG[/attachment:2yzyp8gw]



You sure that is a King Mack Griff? Sure looks like a yellowtail to me. Either way, food looks great. Grilling a fish with as much natural oil in it as Makerel takes a skilled hand. Good job. Any flare ups?


----------



## Griff (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, the charter cap'n called it a kingfish, and when I questioned him further, he said "they call 'em king mackeral in the States."  Personally, beyond that I have no clue.


----------



## Crabnbass (Mar 3, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well, the charter cap'n called it a kingfish, and when I questioned him further, he said "they call 'em king mackeral in the States."  Personally, beyond that I have no clue.



Looks like you had a successful trip either way. I bet your wife got a good workout hauling that guy in! Nice work. And your sig. could not be more spot on!


----------



## friesian_rain (Mar 4, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of a king mackeral my wife caught when we were in New Zealand.  I got skunked.
> 
> [attachment=0:26dxloa8]kingmac.JPG[/attachment:26dxloa8]




Nice looking fish !  Fun.....  Did you get to eat it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 4, 2011)

Griff that's either a Yellowtail like Crabnass said or an Amberjack, not a king mackeral.  I'm thinking more with Crabnass though.  If you take me to New Zealand the next time you go I will confirm for sure.  

Here's a king mackeral.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 4, 2011)

my boss took us out to the Gulfstream a few years ago and we caught
some kings...not as big as the above one though.  The crew prepped em
for us and we grilled em.  The steaks grill well, but the flavor is pretty strong.


----------

